# réforme de la CMG



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je n'y croyais pas trop, mais voici ce que je viens de lire:

• *Du côté de l’accueil individuel*, la revendication première était la réforme du Cmg. Le Ministre leur a annoncé la bonne nouvelle, _« la réforme du Cmg pour tous »_ est incluse dans le PLFSS 2023 qui sera présenté lundi en conseil des ministres. _« Et elle est dotée d’un investissement public supplémentaire de l’ordre de 300 millions d’euros »_, a-t-il précisé. La réforme devrait consister en une linéarisation du Cmg-assistantes maternelles ce qui permet d’une part de gommer les effets de seuil du système actuel, et d’être mieux adapté à la fois aux ressources des familles et au temps d’accueil souhaité. Le ministre a aussi confirmé l’extension du Cmg aux 6-12 ans pour les familles monoparentales. 
_« Ces deux réformes_, a-t-il souligné, _ouvrent aux assistants maternels de nouvelles perspectives, en pleine cohérence avec notre volonté de franchir enfin le cap d’une égalité d’accès financière des parents aux différents modes d’accueil démultipliant ainsi les possibilités d’augmenter leur niveau d’activité et donc des revenus qui en découlent. » _


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, merci pour le partage, mais en réalité, pour NOUS, assistante maternelle, quel impact ?


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Je l'ai vu aussi.
On va voir le temps que ça va mettre pour être opérationnel et les conditions.

Ce que cela peut changer, c'est que si les parents peuvent avoir une meilleur aide, nous pourrons augmenter nos tarifs ( à moins qu'ils n'abaissent le plafond, je me méfie.... ) ; 
les parents pourront choisir crèche ou ass mat en fonction de leur envie et pas que de leur porte monnaie (puisque le but est que le reste à charge entre crèche et ass mat soit sensiblement le même) ; pour qu'on arrête d'entendre : ''les ass mats c'est trop cher tous les mois''.


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

oui, dans les secteurs ou les salaires sont satisfaisant, on verra moins d'enfants partir pour la crèche, et dans ceux où les salaires sont trop faibles, elles pourront plus facilement demander une augmentation.
Je pense aussi, que les parents qui font le choix de la crèche, se persuadent que c'est bon pour leur enfant, une fois que le levier financier sera levé, ils oseront voir en face ce qui cloche, et comme la parole se libère un peu, cela fera, je l'espère effet boule de neige.
Les crèches ayant une bonne qualité d'accueil ne perdront pas leurs petits accueillis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si à coût égal, la préférence ira à l'assistante maternelle, car il ne faut pas oublier le côté administratif, et gestion des payes, du contrat de travail, souvent mal compris, mal évalué.
A voir.


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

C'est pas faux !


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Je leur fais tout moi aux parents (enfin je leur précise bien de vérifier si je ne  fais pas d'erreur),    donc à part la déclaration à la paje tous les mois ( avec ma récap fournie à chaque fin de mois) et les démarches de fin de contrat, ils ne sont pas débordés !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

@booboo, oui, je te comprends, mais il n'empêche que beaucoup d'ams ont des litiges. Sur la compréhension de la ccn, sur le fait que non, on ne reporte pas les heures non faites sur un autre jour (avoue que beaucoup de parents tentent le coup, même ceux qui ont bien compris le principe), les congés payés en année incomplète, la régul...
Les plannings variables..

Ou le fait de se sentir tout puissant car : vous êtes MON employée !

Combien d'ams l'ont vécu, et combien ont se ressenti ?


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que beaucoup d'ams ( je ne dis pas toutes bien évidemment) sont en litiges avec leurs employeurs car elles ont déclenché elle même le soucis par manque d'informations et une méconnaissance de notre ccn

Un contrat bien rédigé
Des informations claires et précises
Une bonne connaissance de ses droits et de la ccn
Et une dose de professionnalisme
= un contrat sans litige

C'est mon point de vue

Les litiges pour problèmes de non paiement ça c'est autre chose


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui je suis d'accord qu'il y a des parents qui soient ne comprennent pas parce que trop compliqué, ou qui ne veulent pas comprendre au cas où ils pourraient économiser quelques euros.
Les problèmes que j'ai pu rencontrer ont surtout été au début de ma carrière.
Maintenant, j'ai plus d'expérience, j'ai pris de l'assurance et du coup cela influe beaucoup sur la manière dont les parents vont agir avec moi.
Je ne suis pas du genre à me laisser impressionner et tout en restant toujours dans le respect, je sais me faire respecter et faire respecter mon contrat.
Il faut bien comprendre soi même comment notre profession ''fonctionne administrativement'', pour ne pas laisser la possibilité aux parents de faire n'importe quoi et de nous imposer des choses hors convention.
Avec l'expérience, on a aussi un détecteur à parents chelous et relous !  donc ça aide aussi .

Mais ce qui est sur c'est que beaucoup de nouvelles ass mat et de nouveaux parents employeurs ne savent pas où ils mettent les pieds !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam, alors non, tu peux avoir un contrat bien carré, et les miens le sont également, je t'assure pour avoir soutenu des collègues, que même si c'est carré, il y a encore et il y aura toujours des parents qui reviennent sur ce qu'ils ont signé.
Et même si toi tu es sûre de tes calculs, si le parent va au rpe, que ce rpe fait un autre calcul, qui aura raison selon toi ?
Je t'ai donné il n'y a pas si longtemps l'exemple avec les calculs de réguls. Qui sont toutes différentes selon les DREETS, les rpe, les Sy, où les sites spécialisés, et les ams. 
Si le parent n'est pas d'accord, que lui trouve moins évidement, vas-tu aux prudhommes pour 150/200€ ou 50€
Ben non. 
Trop de stress, de frais, etc...
Tu auras juste tes yeux pour pleurer.

On se croit blinder, mais certains parents savent très bien que nous sommes bien les perdantes de l'histoire dans ce genre de cas, au vu des sommes engagées.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors pour le CRÉDIT D’IMPÔT 

Il va être versé tous les mois dès le 1er janvier 2023


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

@metal même pour 1€ si je dois aller au prud'hommes je le ferai sans hésiter


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Juste pour éviter la casse et les problèmes de fin de contrat

Pour les nouveaux contrats, nous préférons faire en année complète et mettre sur le contrat 2 semaines à notre compte donc non rémunérées, au moins le salaire est déjà + haut qu’en année incomplète, et les employeurs comprennent mieux aussi


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam, penses-tu réellement que ce soit possible et même réalisable ? Au vu des frais que toi-même tu pourrais devoir engagé, et que tu ne serais ABSOLUMENT pas sûre de recevoir.

Je ne parle pas de 300/400 € voire plus, mais bien de petites sommes dues.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam pour 1€ t’exagère un peu… bcp … passionnément…

Ta journée vaut + qu’1€


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou, ce que tu proposes n'est pas légal.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

C'est pour le principe 
Si je sais que j'ai raison 
Je vais toujours au bout des choses et je ne supporte pas d'être prise pour une idiote 😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ah mais entre croire ou savoir qu'on a raison et pouvoir avoir juste cause...

Surtout sur le calcul de régularisation de salaire ! 

Non perso raison ou pas je n'irais pas engager des procédures pour 100€.


----------

